
How Wearable Technology Will Change with the Internet of Things (2016 Upcomers) - Oxydepth
http://stemmatch.net/blog/2015/december/29/tech-wear-the-iot/
======
imamachine
Definitely would love to have a shirt that self cools. I live in Texas and
it's hot 95% of the year.

~~~
Oxydepth
I'm from Colorado, but it does get pretty hot here sometimes even though
people wouldn't think so. If a shirt can self cool, then it's safe to assume
it can self-warm as well. So, I'd like both.

~~~
imamachine
i have visited colroado in the summer and man it does get hot. You are so
close to the sun there

